# Winspace?



## flyinfinni (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Winspace frames? I've been riding my old 2001 Schwinn Fastback Pro (size small) since I bought it way back then, but its far too small for me (I'm 6'0"), and as I've been getting back into riding a bit I'm realizing that more and more. That means I need a new frame, but I can't spend a fortune. I've found some reasonably priced Winspace full carbon frames, but can't really find out much about them. Anyone got anything I should know about them?
Thanks!


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Winspace is the house brand for one of the big Chinese carbon frame manufacturers, either HungFu or Gotobike.com, I think. I would just buy one of their carbon ("ebay") frames directly, as it's the same thing.


----------



## flyinfinni (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks! Are they reasonable quality though, and safe to buy/ride? I've been a little nervous about no-name carbon bikes and their built quality/strength.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Your answers are to be found on the Ebay Carbon Frame thread (see sticky above). Short answer: yes. The big Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers who build frames for almost all manufacturers are just selling directly to consumers now. They're just as good as most carbon frames from most companies at a fraction of the price.


----------

